# Angelboot Form und Größe



## shafty262 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte zum Jahr 2015 hin ein Angelboot für größere Seen und Kanäle anschaffen. Es sollten 2 man gut Platz finden. Ich habe vor das Boot selber mit Betonschalungsplatten auszubauen. 

Als Motor möchte ich erstmal nur 1 Elektromotor verwenden, später aber ein Verbrenner bis max 15 Ps Nachrüsten.

Welche Form kann ich am besten nehmen, um ein kippstabiles Boot zu haben und welche Länge sollte es haben bei 2-3 Mann. Schwanke zwischem son nem Jon Boot(nennt sich das glaub ich) und einem normalen V-Rumpf des Anbieters Megadolon in Berlin.

Es sollte auf jedenfall aus Alu sein. Wird schätzungsweise 1-2 mal im Monat benutzt. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Auswahl helfen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.



Gruß Shafty



Edit: Die Johnboote gibts auch beim gleichen Anbieter.


----------



## shafty262 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Boot von Nippon Tackle?


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Nö, aber mit Flachboden vs V-Rumpf.
Beim E- Motor wird es keine Rolle spielen.
Bei höheren Wellen und Geschwindigkeiten knallt der Flachboden auf jede Welle. Heftig, auch für die Bandscheiben.
Davon kann ich nur abraten.


----------



## shafty262 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Ok das ja schonmal nen Kontra für Flachboden. Der Batterieverbrauch ist dann bei Flachboden wohl auch extremer oder?
Wegen der Verdrängung. 

Mich interessiert noch ob die Boote mit V- Rumpf Kippstabil sind.


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Was ist kippstabil? Wenn Du bei einem 4m Aluboot einen 130 Kilo Waller an Bord zerren willst, kann es knapp werden.
Unter üblichen Angelbedingungen ist es kippstabil, das ist schon mit Recht die häufigste Bauform.


----------



## shafty262 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Waller kommen hier selten bis gar nicht vor[emoji1] . Kippstabil heisst für mich das ich nen Meterhecht noch gut vom Boot aus landen kann ohne das sich das Boot einmal um die eigene Achse dreht[emoji474] . Ich denke je breiter je kippstabiler oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Das ist von einigen Faktoren abhängig, u.A. der Unterwasser- Rumpfform.
Die Breite allein sagt da wenig aus.
Ein Standart- Megalodon Boot ab 4 Meter kann sicher all das, was es zum Angeln braucht.


----------



## shafty262 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Super mehr wollte ich eig nicht wissen. Danke für die Information.


----------



## Daniel1983 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Flachboden für dich absolut Sinnlos! 15 PS und du brauchst bald einen Rollstuhl! Würde nur einen V-Rumpf kaufen an deiner Stelle, such ein gutes gebrauchtes Alumacraft Linder etc die üblichen Verdächtigen..


----------



## shafty262 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Will maximal 2000 € ausgeben für das Boot. Wird denke ich das Marine14(4 mtr. x 1, 40 mtr.) für 1990 €. Dann noch nen Trailer fuer 700. Werd mir aber noch nen Angebot geben lassen, ob preislich noch was geht bei der Kombo. Das Boot wiegt 60 Kilo. Denke im Februar wird gekauft, so das ich das über die Schonzeit ausbauen kann. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## davman (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Hi

sei mir nicht böse aber der Preis und die Anforderungen erscheinen mir abwegig. Ich denke Du solltest mal bei einem guten Gebrauchten mit Trailer schauen. Deine idee scheitert schon am Trailer. Ich kenne keinen, der mit einem 700€ Trailer sein Boot regelmäßig (1xWoche) trailert. Entweder, Dur mußt diesen sehr Umbauen bzw. aufrüsten oder Du kaufst Dir einen vernünftigen. 

davman


----------



## shafty262 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten  http://www.trident-boten.nl/aanbod/product/16/V-14-FT


----------



## simmi321 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Ich kann dir das QuickSilver 450SF empfehlen, die bekommst in NL
zu guten Preisen . Ich finde es auch ziemlich kippstabil.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Ist zwar kein Aluboot, aber bei deinem Lastenheft und Budget ne gute Alternative - Dory 13 
Einfach mal bei Google nachschauen.


----------



## Bieroholiker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

ich hab ziemlich genau das gleiche vor. hab mich irgendwie auch an sonem 4m jonboat verkuckt. aber vor allem weil ichs auf dem auto transportieren möchte.
das souther hatte ich auch schon im auge. wär halt schon weitestgehend ausgebaut, aber ein stück kürzer. aber scheinbar kann mans zu zweit gut benutzen. wäre optimal an sich. zu mal mans ja auch unterbringen muss...


----------



## shafty262 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Also Aluminium solls sicher sein. Vertraue Gfk oder Kunstoff irgendwie leider nicht. Hab heute mal das Netz nach Booten in Holland durchstöbert. Wieso sind viele dort günstiger zu bekommen? Und wie läuft das mit der Anmeldung wenn ich dort ein Boot kaufe. Und wieder ein Danke fuer die Tipps ich check mal die Lage [emoji106] [emoji4] .


----------



## simmi321 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Durch die hohe Gewässerdichte und Küstennähe gibt es dort Boote im Überfluss , das drückt den Preis . Mit einer CE hatte ich keine Probleme bei der Anmeldung .


----------



## ulf (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Aluboot, aber bei deinem Lastenheft und Budget ne gute Alternative - Dory 13
> Einfach mal bei Google nachschauen.



Hallo

Hättest Du mal einen link, wo man Infos zu dem Boot findet? Gibt's das eigentlich überhaupt noch neu ? Ich konnte bisher nur ein paar uralte Gebrauchtanzeigen und ein paar Threads über vollgesogene Dory 13 im Booteforum finden.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*



> Und wie läuft das mit der Anmeldung wenn ich dort ein Boot kaufe.



Du brauchst zum Anmelden beim WSFA auf jeden Fall einen Eigentumsnachweis, also Kaufvertrag machen!.
Dieser Nachweis reicht dennoch nicht, wenn der Kahn geklaut ist, vor eventueller Beschlagnahme des Bootes, plus das Problem wieder zu seiner Kohle zu kommen.
Ist so schon passiert, gerade mit Booten aus den Niederlanden!

Jürgen


----------



## shafty262 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Also auf jedenfall Neukauf. Die Preise da machen mich sowieso stuzig. Auf irgendeine geklaute Ware kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Also was das angeht,  kann man Dich beruhigen;

Die Holländer haben halt ein anderes Verhältnis zu Booten als wir deutschen. Da ist es halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand,  der mit der Zeit auch etwas an Wert verlieren darf.... normal eben. 

Der Deutsche Bootsbesitzer rechnet alles an Service,  Wartung etc oben auf den eigentlichen Wert drauf und spricht dann von "seinem" Realpreis..... Wenn dies dann ein Großteil der Bootler ebenso praktiziert und die Käufer das so mitspielen,  entwickelt sich der Bootsmarkt dann auch in diese Richtung. 
Wenn ich mich so an die Neupreise von bestimmten Booten aus den Neunziger Jahren zurückerinnere,  kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln;

Beispiel 
Boot Düsseldorf '95 - Messeangebot Bayliner 2052 mit 3,0er Mercruiser inkl Trailer - 21600DM..... Man schaue sich nun die aktuellen Preise in den Gebrauchtbootbörsen an und staune..... |kopfkrat

Die Dinger sollen nach 19 Jahren immer noch zwischen 9 und 11,5k kosten.;+


----------



## simmi321 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Es gibt ja auch Händler in NL


----------



## Bieroholiker (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

gibts denn eine seite wo man sich auch ohne kenntnisse der holländischen sprache ib holland umsehen kann? oder welche seiten sind dort überhaupt für gebrauchte zu empfehlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nö, aber mit Flachboden vs V-Rumpf.
> Beim E- Motor wird es keine Rolle spielen.
> Bei höheren Wellen und Geschwindigkeiten knallt der Flachboden auf jede Welle. Heftig, auch für die Bandscheiben.
> Davon kann ich nur abraten.



na ja habe quicksilver 3 Kieler der knallt genauso oder auch nicht je nach Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Also auf jedenfall Neukauf. Die Preise da machen mich sowieso stuzig. Auf irgendeine geklaute Ware kann ich verzichten.



Holland ist wasser und da sind die boote so in etwa wie bei uns die Autos da hat fast jeder ein boot irgendwo in den grachten deswegen sind die da günstiger wie hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also was das angeht, kann man Dich beruhigen;
> 
> Die Holländer haben halt ein anderes Verhältnis zu Booten als wir deutschen. Da ist es halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der mit der Zeit auch etwas an Wert verlieren darf.... normal eben.
> 
> ...



schau dir die Neupreise der bayliner an dann weiste warum....und die neuen sind im material nicht mehr so dick wie die alten boote.....


----------



## simmi321 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Marktplaats.nl
Speurders.nl
Boten.nl
Botenkoop.nl
Google mal nach, es gibt auch nen "advertetiezoecker" der klappert mehrere Seiten ab.


----------



## shafty262 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Wenn man kein Holländisch kann wirds dort schwer.


----------



## shafty262 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Bei mir wirds ein Trident V14 hat ne Länge von 4.40 und kostet 1795,- . Die CE-Erklärung fuer Deutschland liegt bei. Ich denke ich werd das zum Januar her holen. Dann baue ich das bis Mai um.


----------



## shafty262 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Die Breite beträgt 1, 60 beim Trident V14. Länge ist 4, 40. Hat das mit dem älter machen irgendein Grund? Oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## simmi321 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Boote vor Baujahr 1996 benötigen keine CE


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Könnte dir noch die Smartliner Boote empfehlen, bekommst du zwar erst ab 2500 Euro in 4 m und ca. 2800 für 4,50, sind aber 1,76 bzw. 1,96 m breit und haben schon einen graden ausgeschäumten Kunststoffboden. Ein Kumpel hat grad ein 150er (4,50 m Variante) aufgebaut und er meinte, es liegt stabilitätstechnisch wie ein Brett im Wasser. Zudem sind die Sitzbänke rausnehmbar, musst also nicht dran rumschnippeln falls du sie rausmachen willst...

http://www.beekmanboten.nl/boten/Smartliner/index.html


----------



## shafty262 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Danke fuer den Tipp aber Budget ist max. 2000.


----------



## allegoric (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Form und Größe*

Ich werde mir auf dem Weg zum Winterquartier einmal das Kimple 410 Adventure anschauen. Das hat mir in Vids ganz gut gefallen und die Werte sprechen für sich. Nur muss ich das einmal gesehen haben. Vielleicht ist das auch etwas ;-).


----------

